# Reel sprayer setup using a gorilla cart



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I purchased the stuff just for a single nozzle setup using the gorilla cart to move it around in 2020. I posted about it but i made some upgrades. This thread will try to capture the current setup.

- 12V battery
- 16g tank, 2.2 gpm, pump, regulator, recirculating flow all in a nice package from NorthStar ($135) 
- sprayer wand $10 also from Northstar
- 50ft coil 3/8 hose ($20)
- Teejet AIXR nozzle($5?)

I will be able to 2g/ksqft with this setup on my 6k lawn. I will build a 2 nozzle wand in the future.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did not like the regulating valve in this system. I think it was stuck a couple of time so I switched it to a teejet one. I had to be creative with the hose routing but it works.










This gives much better control of the pressure at the hose inlet (more details later).

I then added a bolt on platform for a compressor hose reel. I think it is 50ft hose plus clear section of hose included in the tank. I like the clear since it helps to see when the new mix reached the wand.



















Inside the tank, i angled the pick up pipe to a corner to get the tank to be almost empty when flat.

I still need to permanently mount the battery and the connections for it. I made this so I can lift the whole thing and use the gorilla cart for sand/mulch/kids.

I can do the whole backyard without moving the cart. I can mix the 6g or 12g to do the whole lawn at once using 2g/Ksqft.

I would like to build a 2 or 3 nozzle wand, but it will make spraying behind the trees a challenge.

Room for improvements:
The pressure gauge is at the inlet to the hose, not at the wand. The pressure at the inlet will be higher than at the wand. I set it to ~40psi to get ~30psi (guess) from the 004 nozzle. I need to add a gauge at the wand to have better control of the pressure.

- to empty the tank, i have to use the wand since the empty port is inside the cart. I could drill the cart, but i don't want to do that. Not a big deal, just something to be aware.

- i have some hills, so I do need to position the cart to have the pick up tube downhill to avoid sucking in air.

Any questions, let me know. @cnet24 as requested.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Tanks for the post! I like this setup.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is pretty cool. So you aren't using it as a push sprayer, more like a turf applicator with a stationary tank and long hose. Pretty cool!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> - to empty the tank, i have to use the wand since the empty port is inside the cart. I could drill the cart, but i don't want to do that. Not a big deal, just something to be aware.


Maybe you can attach a small valve to the drain and a run of hose that you can place over the side of the cart as needed for draining. It only needs to be long enough so that the exit is below the height of yhe tank and gravity does its thing, but it could be as long as you want if you drain somewhere further away


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I like this sprayer setup so much I may change to it next season. I can push my 12 gallon sprayer just fine until I hit a rut or bumpy patch. And I have some slopes which make it a little tricky. Thank you for sharing this update!!!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Subscribed because this is a great idea


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@g-man I think this is an excellent solution for me. I hate my backpack sprayer and I even have a spare hose reel laying around.

Was this the model of sprayer that you chose?
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200311942_200311942

Did you do this to obtain Tee Jet compatibility? Did the wand supplied with the sprayer not have Tee-jet compatibility?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The wand that came with my sprayer (some models have 2 wands), is a fixed metal cone. It wont handle the teejets plus it will be more awkward to hold for turf spraying.

I just picked what they had in the store at that time (covid). I would prefer a nicer one like this :https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200320769_200320769


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

If I could figure out a good way to push the cart, this would be a nice push sprayer. Any ideas?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@g-man Thank you for the feedback. I just pulled the trigger and bought the same sprayer. For anybody on the fence right now, Northern Tool has a $20 gift card offer for a $100+ purchase with keycode 277390.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

Camman595 said:


> If I could figure out a good way to push the cart, this would be a nice push sprayer. Any ideas?


The beauty of this build is so you don't need to push the cart. I used this post for my build:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=13681
It has worked well for me, but for my yard a stationary gorilla cart with a hose may be just right.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I am finding the regulator for this Northstar sprayer to be unusable. I'm not sure if mine is just deffective or if it's just junk. It seems that if I set a pressure anywhere above 20-30 psi it eventually doesn't hold its set point and the pressure climbs to the point of shutting off the pump over and over. If I set the regulator to 40 psi it immediately loses control and starts cycling the pump as the pressure climbs to max and shuts off repeatedly.

I see that @g-man also has complained about the regulator.


----------

